# technical and functional information



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

kevruta said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can you help
> 
> After finishing the electrical installation, what is the need for up-to-date, reliable technical and functional information.


I think your post lost something in the translation. What country are you in?


----------

